# Jobs in Charlotte NC



## cserfass (Dec 11, 2010)

Hoping to relocate after the first of the year.  I am a CPC, very experienced in OB/GYN.  Currently a billing manager for a practice, also taught a medical office administration program for our local career center.  

Is there a website that has more listings for jobs in Charlotte?  Let me know if anyone has the inside scoop on job openings.   Thank you.

Cathy Serfass, CPC


----------

